# outriggers



## Angler 21 (Feb 1, 2009)

I recently purchased a set ofsideriggers.... "plug..." from Mike at Striper Tackle.com.my wife didnot really want meto spend the money on a set of t-top mounted outriggers and I really did not want to cut holes in my new boat to accommodate transom mounted outriggers. Mike at striper tackle was easy to deal with and gave me a decent price on a set less than what there advertised for.These things work like a champ. and are easy to install and remove and the clean up is super easy. They don't get in the way when your fighting a fish you just slide them straight up out of the way. There made out of stainless steel and are well crafted. anyone else ever use them?


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

I read about them there 



http://www.thehulltruth.com/sportfishing-forum/113078-sideriggers-costco-any-good.html



They are a decent idea. But I think they could get in the way. Kingfish rod holders on the T-top do the same thing, and there's nothing to get in the way..But if you don't like that set up for some reason, you could place that siderigger in a rodholder on your t-top or hard top, and keep the rod down low on the gunnel or another rod holder... would be a mid-level outrigger... only b/c the kingfish holders are already the pour man's outriggers...


----------

